# My Fluval Ebi & 2.5 gallon cherry shrimp tank



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi,All

Well, as part of my efforts to downsize I took down my 25 gallon tank and replaced it with Scholz's 2.5 gallon cherry shrimp tank. (I've got it on loan while he travels) 

I've also started a Fluval Ebi tank (7.9 gallons), rather impulsively just because I liked the tank and got it on sale at Aquariums West. Right now, it's got 2 of Scholz's beautiful killies in it, plus some young endlers.

Here are pics of both. The Fluval actually looks much better but I'm a poor photographer and had to take it from a weird angle. And the shrimp tank really looked much better before I got hold of it, because when Scholz had it it looked pristine, while I tossed in some floating plants and a somewhat ugly heater. But our house is cold and so I opted for warmth over beauty.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Both are very nice looking. Are you becoming a seasoned pro? I really like the Ebi. 

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

looking good


----------



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

Yah Maureen I love the look of the ebi, you did a fantastic good on it. The 2.5 looks great as well and now the shrimpies have something to hang around in. lol We are going to have to come for a visit to check out the new tanks.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

The Ebi looks great. I just don't like the price.


----------



## InfraredDream (Jun 24, 2010)

Looks AWESOME!! Thanks so much for sharing them, I have more inspiration in doing the something similar


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Thank you for looking at my photos, everyone. I will try to put up a pic of Scholz's other 2.5 gallon tank (blue shrimp).

Stuart, in response to your enigmatic question, "Are you becoming a seasoned pro?" I can only say that I'm wizened, perhaps, and certainly seasoned, but not a pro!


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks, Storm. 
The other 2.5 looks even better, I just have to find a way to take a pic of it. (Lighting issues)

But neither of these are mine, just temporarily. I still have my new 2.5 gallon tank sitting empty, waiting for substrate and inspiration. But Scholz is letting me play guinea pig with his tanks.



Ursus sapien said:


> looking good


----------



## jmo526 (Aug 18, 2010)

what do you have running on the 2.5? i have a 2.5 with nothing in it, i might do a nice scape like yours.

Do you use a filter? what is the tank specs if you dont mind sharing


----------



## Scholz (Apr 21, 2010)

The 2.5 has no filter It's bassically a bowl but it was dry started for several months so it is cycled really really well. It has a thin layer of unboiled peat in the bottom with some root tabs and then an eco complete cap. The wood is natural cork bark that was silliconned to the bottom of the tank the sillicon was cured for two week. The Back is painted black with Krylon fussion high gloss black. It's planted with Water Clover.


----------



## mysticalnet (Apr 22, 2010)

Nice tank!


----------

